# Looking 4 a Beagle.



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

I got a buddy looking to get a rabbit dog. Looking for a broke beagle around medium speed.Looking for a male between 2-4 years old.Send a pic and info to John at (313)350-0630


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

pm me johns email and I will send pics of male I have for sale my # is 989-772-5844


----------



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

Alot of people have a different interpretation of Medium. I'm sure Your friend is aware of that. Never buy a dog without watching it in the field first! 


Another thing about buying a dog, you get what you pay for, you dont see many good ones go for under 400.00. So if the price sounds like its too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Big City said:


> Another thing about buying a dog, you get what you pay for, you dont see many good ones go for under 400.00. So if the price sounds like its too good to be true, it probably is.


 
Especially "cujo" the beagle .


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

try trailsong beagles in Clarkston. He has pups and may have some older dogs.

I got mine for $250.00 as a pup and have never hunted behind a better dog, of any breed. Rabbits and pheasants.


----------



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

As a pup that's about almost as high prices get for beagles. You also don't know what you'll end up with in the end. Watching a pup come around can be the best part, or it can break your hart if the pup youv'e fed for months doesn't end up as good as you hoped. If I was buying my first I would either get somthing ready to start, or a good started dog. Honestly if I wanted to get into rabbit hunting and have a good time I would just find a good one that already had what I wanted. The first one you get can often make or break your rabbit hunting future, and you will waste a lot more money on a bad one before its all over, then you would to go buy a good rabbit dog.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

Big City said:


> As a pup that's about almost as high prices get for beagles. You also don't know what you'll end up with in the end. Watching a pup come around can be the best part, or it can break your hart if the pup youv'e fed for months doesn't end up as good as you hoped. If I was buying my first I would either get somthing ready to start, or a good started dog. Honestly if I wanted to get into rabbit hunting and have a good time I would just find a good one that already had what I wanted. The first one you get can often make or break your rabbit hunting future, and you will waste a lot more money on a bad one before its all over, then you would to go buy a good rabbit dog.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
that makes sense, but with Mike at Trailsong he keeps track of all his breeding dogs. I'm talking about number of shots taken and rabbits killed. He also puts them in field trials. So his breeds of beagles are all about hunting. I figured at the time I was more concerned about intelligence and companion than hunter. I just figured if I put the work in a beagle would do what he does...........hunt!!!!!!!
I'm going Sunday and can't wait I love hearing him open up then it's just a matter of time and finding a shooting lane.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm just curious; how much is John willing to pay for a broke beagle (that doesn't run trash) & because its older (as stated in the criteria) has had training, handles good and is a dog worth buying?


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

I think he has reconsidered getting a dog.Sorry guys and thanks you for all your time and happy hunting


----------

